# Durée de charge batterie



## eric22 (29 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheter un MBP 15" samedi dernier et je me pose quelques questions concernant çà durée de charge. En effet je l'ai mis en charge ce soir à 19h00 et à 0h00 il n'était pas tout à fait chargé.
Il était sur la dernière led mais n'était pas tout à fait chargé 93 %.

A titre info c'est mon premier Mac.

Ps: le mac était en charge MBP éteint.

J'ai également l'impression qu'en mode Wifi il ne tiens pas térrible je pense 2h30 3h max;

Y-aurait-il un réglage à faire ?

Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## marc-book (29 Avril 2009)

Salut Eric22

Un petit widget bien utile qui te donnera plein d'infos sur ta machine
>>http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/status/istatpro.html
à télécharger et installer.
..de la température de certains éléments à la vitesse des ventilos en passant par l'état de ta batterie, entre autres.
Voir aussi dans l'*aide du finder* tu recherches "batterie" tu devrais avoir plein d'infos sur la manière de l'utiliser... comme pour tout problème le premier réflexe est de demander de l'aide à ta machine


----------



## eric22 (29 Avril 2009)

Merci encore pour les tuyaux mais vous pensez que c'est normal comme temps de charge ?


----------



## marc-book (29 Avril 2009)

cela me parait un peu long en effet. 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=283586


----------



## eric22 (29 Avril 2009)

On m'a dit aujourd'hui que j'avais mal calibrer ma batterie.
En fait j'ai d'abord charger à fond puis vider jusqu'à 5 % (alors que j'aurais du la vider complètement), d'après un ami spécialisé Mac.
Malgré tout j'ai appeler Boulanger et il me change le MBP samedi contre un neuf car il trouve çà trop long en temps de charge.


----------



## Pat_Be (30 Avril 2009)

Pour moi ce temps de charge est tout a fait normal, mon nouveau  macbook Pro met aussi 3/4h pour ce charger, le fait est qu'apple a fait de gros effort sur la qualité de charge de ces batteries, tout est gérer électroniquement. Je vous rappelle que toutes batteries confondues, les charges rapide sont vraiment néfaste pour ces dernières...... 

Je ne pense pas que tu va voir une différence avec le nouveau macbook pro que tu aura recu, une batterie totalement déchargée met 3/4h a ce chargée sur les nouveaux macbook pro, enfin tiens nous quand même au courant .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2009)

Si tu utilises le MBP de manière intensive pendant qu'il charge, la durée de charge augmente...


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si tu utilises le MBP de manière intensive pendant qu'il charge, la durée de charge augmente...





eric22 a dit:


> Ps: le mac était en charge MBP éteint..



`

je n'ai jamais calculé, mais c'est effectivement très long

cela dit, je préfère aussi une charge lente qu'une charge trop rapide/néfaste pour la batterie

à+


----------



## eric22 (1 Mai 2009)

Hiers soir je l'ai vraiment vider entièrement jusqu'à extinction.
Je l'ai mis en charge à 20h00 et à 0h00, la batterie n'était pas tout à fait chargé et je n'est pas travaillé avec.
Tous les temps de charge que j'ai indiqué on été faite ordinateur éteind.
Demain je vais à Guipavas chez Boulanger là ou je l'ai acheter, un vendeur Apple France sera présent il pourra me dire si c'est normale.
En tout cas le vendeur Boulanger m'a dit cette semaine qu'il pouvais me changer mon MBP contre un neuf, mais si avec un neuf c'est pareil !!!!!


----------



## MacQuébec (1 Mai 2009)

Chez nous, le temps de charge varie d'une fois à l'autre. C'est peut-être dû à la charge différente sur le réseau électrique. 

Enfin, la première charge du MBP 17 a bien été de six heures... Maintenant, elle n'est plus que de trois heures en moyenne. D'ailleurs, je me demande si l'information donnée sur les accumulateurs sont toujours exactes.  En tout cas, je me le demande...


----------



## eric22 (2 Mai 2009)

J'ai fait changer mon MBP aujourd'hui. 
Et oh surprise l'emballage interne à changer. Mon premier MBP avait un carton blanc côté droit avec la rallonge. Là non tous est mis à l'arrière. De plus avec mon premier MBP j'avais la mise à jour ILife 09 et là non.
Par contre pour la charge batterie çà n'a rien à voir.
Je viens de le charger à 18H00 alors qu'il avait encore 2% de charge et là à 19h00 63 % de charge.

Mais je me demande si mon modèle n'est pas plus ancien.
Qu'en pensé vous ?
Me suis-je fait avoir ?

Je vais recontacter le magasin Boulanger Guipavas lundi pour leur demander de m'envoyer la mise à jour ILife 09.
A titre info également le vendeur Mac m'a dit qu'il fallait avoir 4600 mAh
Mais voici mes nouvelles données

 Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :	2875
  Charge complète :	Non
  En cours de chargement :	Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	4512

Je ne sais plus quoi croire ni quoi faire et mon switch sur Mac est plutôt chaotique.


----------



## Pat_Be (2 Mai 2009)

eric22 a dit:


> J'ai fait changer mon MBP aujourd'hui.
> Et oh surprise l'emballage interne à changer. Mon premier MBP avait un carton blanc côté droit avec la rallonge. Là non tous est mis à l'arrière. De plus avec mon premier MBP j'avais la mise à jour ILife 09 et là non.
> Par contre pour la charge batterie çà n'a rien à voir.
> Je viens de le charger à 18H00 alors qu'il avait encore 2% de charge et là à 19h00 63 % de charge.
> ...



Sur mon macbook pro Unibody 2,53 GHZ la capacité de charge complète (sous coconut) est de 4600 Mah, mais bon je pense que cela peu varier, mais bon pour moi tu n'a pas a t'inquiéter, la seul chose qui compte c'est l'autonomie..... la durée de la charge, bof... pour moi sauf si ça prend 10h pour une charge complète là je me dirais hop c'est pas normal, mais 3 ou 4h on est dans des temps tout a fait normaux.


----------



## eric22 (2 Mai 2009)

Donc je pense que j'ai bien fait de changer car avec 5h de charge MBP éteint j'était toujours pas en charge maximal.
Là à l'heure actuelle je suis à 91% et j'ai mis en charge à 18H00.
Donc 3H pour 90% c'est plutôt mieux.


----------



## eric22 (6 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous donne quelque nouvelles de ma consommation que je trouve très bonne.

Actuellement j'ai dépassé les 4h de travail en wifi sur internet et il me reste 21% de batterie soit à peu près 45 mn.

C'est géniale vive Mac.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mai 2009)

La charge est toujours moins rapide sur les 10 derniers % pour préserver les cellules. 
En général, le temps de charge est proche de l'autonomie sur batterie.


----------



## KAZZ31 (7 Mai 2009)

bonsoir, juste une petite interrogation concernant la charge de la batterie. La batterie de mon mbp qui est quasi neuf charge bien mais l indicateur indique  que la charge est finie  lorsque ca atteind 99%( avec la petite prise dans l indicateur) mais la lumiere magsafe reste orange puis au bout d un quart d heure ou plus, ca passe au vert et ca indique alors 100 % donc je voulais savoir si ca vous le fait aussi, que la batterie indique chargée alors qu elle n est qu à 99% etqu il faut 20 minutes de plus pour que ca passe à 100% et lumiere verte
merci


----------



## Pat_Be (8 Mai 2009)

KAZZ31 a dit:


> bonsoir, juste une petite interrogation concernant la charge de la batterie. La batterie de mon mbp qui est quasi neuf charge bien mais l indicateur indique  que la charge est finie  lorsque ca atteind 99%( avec la petite prise dans l indicateur) mais la lumiere magsafe reste orange puis au bout d un quart d heure ou plus, ca passe au vert et ca indique alors 100 % donc je voulais savoir si ca vous le fait aussi, que la batterie indique chargée alors qu elle n est qu à 99% etqu il faut 20 minutes de plus pour que ca passe à 100% et lumiere verte
> merci




C'est tout a fait normal, la charge devient plus lente a la fin car le courant de charge diminue afin de ne pas endommagé la batterie, un bon chargeur de piles fait pareil...  

C'est la même chose avec ta voiture, quand tu freine, normalement tu fait cela progressivement et pas d'un coup sec


----------



## KAZZ31 (8 Mai 2009)

merci je suis d accord avec toi mais là l indicateur indique chargé alors qu il n est qu à 99% pas à 100%, c est pour ca que je me posais la question et que je voulais avoir des retours, parce que j ai bien fait le calibrage de la batterie ...


----------



## Monoskiingman (9 Mai 2009)

Salut
Pour ma part, le témoin reste au vert alors même que la batterie est à 96%.
En dessous elle se met à charger...donc pas d'inquiètude

Atchao


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mai 2009)

Les batteries perdent toujours de la charge et pour éviter de les dégrader, le circuit ne relance une recharge qu'à partir de 95%.


----------



## eric22 (16 Mai 2009)

Est-ce normal de n'avoir pas toujours les mêmes données avec coconut.
Je m'explique la dernière fois que j'ai chargé mon MBP j'avais en Maximum Battery Charge plus de 4700 MAh et là j'en ai 4655 MAh.
J'ai l'impression que l'autonomie de la batterie varie.


----------

